# Ca sỹ Ngọc Sơn mặc đồ lót nữ!!!



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

Nhiều năm trước, ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn thường xuyên gây sốc bằng  những tuyên bố hoặc cách hành xử quái đản lạ đời nhằm mục đích duy nhất  làm mới mình, quảng bá hình ảnh mỗi khi bị chìm. Năm 2012, dư luận lại  được phen choáng váng với hình ảnh Ngọc Sơn mặc đồ lót nữ để xả stress.
 Mặc đồ lót nữ: Không hại ai thì cứ làm
 Trên trang Facebook cá nhân của ca sỹ Ngọc Sơn vừa đăng tải hình ảnh Sơn nhí nhảnh mặc áo lót nữ.
 Hình ảnh Ngọc Sơn mặc nội y nữ được bạn bè bình luận rôm rả với nhiều  ý kiến khác nhau như: “nhìn mắc cười quá, sặc luôn. Cả buổi sáng nay  bực bội, giờ mới nở được 1 nụ cười”; “chuyện vậy mà cũng có thể làm  đượcc, số 1!”; “Đang stress, nhìn tấm này hết căng thẳng”…





Ngọc Sơn mặc áo lót của phụ nữ
 Đáp lại phản hồi từ phía bạn bè, Ngọc Sơn viết: “Lên đây muốn xả  stress nhưng thật ra dễ bị stress hơn. Làm cái gì vui mà không hại ai  thì cứ vui”.
 Cuối năm 2009, một seri ảnh của Ngọc Sơn trong tư thế phản cảm bị  tung lên mạng, Ngọc Sơn tiếp tục gây sốc với khán giả về độ… quái lạ của  anh.
 Anh đã mất khá nhiều fan vì sở thích chụp ảnh riêng tư không mấy nghệ thuật.




Ngọc Sơn bán nude
 Tuy nhiên đây chỉ là bổn cũ soạn lại gần như đã mất thiêng. Dư luận  đã quá hiểu Ngọc Sơn muốn gì, mục đích cá nhân là gì sau mỗi lần tạo  sóng và tuyên bố ỡm ờ theo kiểu: Vâng, Ngọc Sơn là thế đấy.
 Clip chat sex
 Tháng 1/2009, clip chat sex của Ngọc Sơn, Duy Mạnh bị tung lên mạng.
 Gần một tuần sau khi sự việc xảy ra, Ngọc Sơn mới chính thức lên  tiếng, nói rằng nội dung đó là nằm ngoài sự kiểm soát của anh và nó được  tung lên là bởi mục đích tống tiền bất thành.
 Cứ cho không phải do Ngọc Sơn cố tình tạo ra scandal nhưng là người  của công chúng, đã từng là nạn nhân và dính dáng nhiều đến scandal tình  ái, hơn ai hết đáng lẽ Ngọc Sơn có thừa kinh nghiệm để ý thức về việc  vừa chat vừa bật webcam khoe cảnh phòng the của mình trước cánh cổng  Internet.
 Nhưng những phát ngôn của ca sỹ này lại rất khó làm cho người ta tin được là anh vô can.




Ảnh chụp từ clip chat không mấy lành mạnh
 Khi sự cố xảy ra, thay vì một lời bào chữa, hay nói rất tiếc thì Ngọc  Sơn tỏ ra ỡm ờ với báo chí: “Lúc này viết bài khen không ai đọc đâu mà  chửi bới dữ người ta mới đọc” rồi “Chuyện đó mà nói sớm thì mất vui”.
 Tháng 8/2011, Ngọc Sơn lại tung ra một video clip dài đúng 7 phút,  chứa đựng nhiều hình ảnh nhạy cảm, uốn éo trong các tư thế mang tính  chất gợi dục nhiều hơn là một bộ ảnh nghệ thuật thông thường.
 Phông nền của bộ hình vẫn là bức tranh phong cảnh xanh mướt, nhân vật  chính – ca sỹ Ngọc Sơn đứng, ngồi không yên mặc một chiếc quần nhóc kèm  theo cả những tấm hình anh kéo trễ nải khoe phần nhạy cảm.




Những bức ảnh của Ngọc Sơn khiến dư luận ném đá
 Phát gạo cho người nghèo … ảo
 Scandal tiếp theo có lẽ phải nhắc đến là vụ lừa phát gạo cho người  nghèo. Trong lần sinh nhật lần thứ 40, Ngọc Sơn thông báo sẽ phát 2 tấn  gạo cho người dân nghèo tại nhà riêng của mình.
 Người dân truyền tai nhau đầy ngưỡng mộ, báo chí rầm rộ đưa tin…  nhưng kết quả chỉ là từ thiện ảo, vì không có ai được phát quà như đã  hứa.
 Bỡn cợt với từ thiện
 Tiếp đến là chuyện là Ngọc Sơn khoe khoang bán chiếc sim điện thoại  với giá… trên trời là 160 triệu đồng để dành toàn bộ số tiền cho công  tác từ thiện.
 Nhưng diễn biến và kết quả của sự việc cuối cùng cũng chìm nghỉm.
 Để làm mới mình, Ngọc Sơn lại khiến giới truyền thông um xùm khi rao bán căn nhà vẫn với giá trên trời là 5 triệu USD.
 Mục đích của việc làm khiến ai cũng phải rơi lệ và… ngã ngửa là làm từ thiện.




Ngôi nhà được chào bán 5 triệu đô la để làm từ thiện
 Khi đưa ra cái giá siêu thực như vậy, phải chăng là để mọi người ngả  mũ chào thua và cũng không ai có thừa tiền để mua căn nhà có lối kiến  trúc không giống ai của Ngọc Sơn.
 Sau này chính anh cũng thừa nhận: “Nếu ai bỏ tiền ra mua căn nhà thì tôi vái người đó làm “thánh sống” luôn”.
 Và kết quả là gì? Là hiệu ứng của truyền thông không công cho nam ca sỹ này.
 Tuy nhiên, Ngọc Sơn cũng chịu hiệu ứng ngược chứ không có chuyện anh  xỏ mũi người hâm mộ mãi được. Việc đem chuyện phát gạo giúp người, bán  nhà làm từ thiện ra làm trò đùa khiến dư luận phẫn nộ.
 Hình ảnh Ngọc Sơn có thể lan tỏa xa sau mỗi cú tạo sóng, tuy nhiên nó gắn với tính chất bẩn và vô nhân đạo.
 Tuyên bố hiến xác cho bệnh viện vì rảnh
 Sự liều bất chấp để đánh đổi của Ngọc Sơn lên đến đỉnh điểm và làm  choáng váng nhiều người khi tuyên bố sẽ hiến xác cho bệnh viện.
 Để chứng minh cho việc làm nghiêm túc của mình, Ngọc Sơn còn chụp  ảnh, trong tay cầm hồ sơ giấy tờ và đi ra từ phòng đăng ký hiến xác.




Ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn trong lần tuyên bố hiến xác
 Trả lời báo chí, Ngọc Sơn khiến không ít người xúc động: “Con người  sinh ra từ cát bụi, lìa trần thì cũng trở về với cát bụi. Nếu đem thân  xác đi chôn vùi trong lúc các trường y họ thiếu tiêu bản người để thực  tập và nghiên cứu khoa học thì phí phạm quá.
 Tôi muốn phụng sự cuộc sống cả sau khi mình đã chết”.
 Nhưng khi hỏi tại sao anh lại hiến xác khi đang còn trẻ khoẻ thì sự  thật lộ mặt: “Tại lúc này rảnh, không có gì làm thì đi hiến vậy mà”.
 Tự phong cho mình như huyền thoại sống
 Năm 2006, Ngọc Sơn cho in nhiều tờ poster tuyên truyền “8 điều chân  tình của Ngọc Sơn” với kiểu ngữ pháp tương tự như “14 điều dạy của  Phật”, trong đó có những câu: ” Đạo đức nhất của con người là tôn trọng  chữ hiếu”, “Khó khăn nhất của con người là chiến thắng chính mình”.




“8 điều chân tình của Ngọc Sơn”
 Ngọc Sơn tự phong cho mình như một huyền thoại sống, nhưng huyền  thoại này không được ăn mặc tử tế ở trên 2000 tấm poster phát miễn phí  kia.
Ngọc Sơn mặc áo ba lỗ bên 8 điều chân tình càng làm cho anh trở thành đề  tài đàm tiếu trong một thời gian không ngắn khi trà dư tửu hậu.
Chưa hết, khi được hỏi “Anh có làm theo những lời chân tình đó không ?”  thì Ngọc Sơn trả lời: “Tôi nói người ta làm thôi, tôi đâu có làm!”
Cũng vào 2006, bức tượng tạc hình Ngọc Sơn đặt trước nhà anh bị chính  quyền bắt phải gỡ xuống vì tự tung tin đồn rằng bức tượng đó chảy nước  mắt.​


----------

